# For Sergeant Smokeys send-off at TriShields



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

What kind of pie do you prefer? Please only post if you are attending.

Sorry for the Typo Dave... grrr....


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: For TriSheilds send-off*

No pecan ?


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: For TriSheilds send-off*

Sorry, I always think of Pecan Pie as a winter dessert. We can do a write in via post though. Drum up enough support and I'll make it happen. I love some pecan pie.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

*Re: For TriShields send-off*

Celeste and I like all those,so pick one


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: For TriShields send-off*

Wow....classless. :bn


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: For TriShields send-off*



Darrell said:


> Wow....classless. :bn


:tpd::tpd::r:chk:gn:mn


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

*Re: For TriShields send-off*

Ummm - anything sugarless for those of us who can't have sugar, caffeine, etc etc - or anything good - 

I'll just gaze and dream . . . .

Ron


----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: For TriShields send-off*

Is this HERF open to anyone?
i'm a noob & have missed the past few HERFs in maryland....just wondering.


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

*Re: For TriShields send-off*



4thtry said:


> Is this HERF open to anyone?
> i'm a noob & have missed the past few HERFs in maryland....just wondering.


Depends. Are you now or have you ever been an axe murderer?

:ss

Ron


----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: For TriShields send-off*



RGD said:


> Depends. Are you now or have you ever been an axe murderer?
> 
> :ss
> 
> Ron


only on days that end in 'y'


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: For TriShields send-off*



4thtry said:


> Is this HERF open to anyone?
> i'm a noob & have missed the past few HERFs in maryland....just wondering.


Damn James, I thought you were working or something. If you're off you should be there.


----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: For TriShields send-off*

I thought i had to work at first but was looking at the wrong date...the 19th is actually the first of my three days off & I have absolutely nothing to do....girlfriend's at work all day haha.

I got so lost in the original thread as to where & when etc...but i'd love to meet some local brothers


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: For TriShields send-off*

Oh you can subtract one apple and one pecan - I voted from the front page - didn't know it was for Dave's event. I just like to vote. :ss


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: For TriShields send-off*

There ya go, stuffing the ballot box. I guess we need a re-count. Remember, no hanging chads.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

*Re: For TriShields send-off*



4thtry said:


> Is this HERF open to anyone?
> i'm a noob & have missed the past few HERFs in maryland....just wondering.


No, it's not open to anyone but for you we'll make a exception  PM for the info...


RGD said:


> Depends. Are you now or have you ever been an axe murderer?
> 
> :ss
> 
> Ron


This question has no bearing on the herf :r


----------

